# S.T.A.L.K.E.R Shadow of Chernobyl - Engine Crash nach Mod-installation



## Lukecheater (4. April 2012)

Hi,
Ich hab mir grade einen Complete-Mod runtergeladen, der mal hier auf pcgames.de verlinkt wurde -> Tolle Grafik, neuer Sound und mehr - Mods für Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl, Clear Sky und Call of Pripyat Letzteren habe ich installiert, aber jetzt bekomm ich immer die Fehlermeldung von XRay Engin : "A crash has been detected by BugTrap"
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? (Ich hab versucht den detaillierten Bericht als Textdatei abzuspeichern, aber dann reagiert das Fenster nicht mehr.
Vor der Installation hatte ich Stalker deinstalliert, neu installiert, Patch 10004 und 10005 installiert. (Installation als Administrator ausgeführt)


----------



## golani79 (4. April 2012)

Schon mal mit 1.0006 probiert?


----------



## Lukecheater (4. April 2012)

ja, hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen.


----------



## golani79 (4. April 2012)

Hm .. ohne die genaue Fehlermeldung könnts schwierig werden.

Hast schon mal geschaut, ob unter Documents im Spieleordner ein Errorlog zu finden ist?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. April 2012)

Post #9 könnte helfen:
Stalker Complete 2009 Mod - Xray Crash - OnlineWelten Forum


----------



## Lukecheater (5. April 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Post #9 könnte helfen:
> Stalker Complete 2009 Mod - Xray Crash - OnlineWelten Forum


 
thx  das hat geholfen. Problem solved!


----------



## KnightRider174 (10. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe das selbe Problem. Ich habe das Spiel jetzt bis zum AKW gespielt. Ich habe mir einen Mod gedownloadet damit ich 150 Kilo tragen kann. ;DDD 
Der Mod heißt :endurancemod_v1.1
Wenn ich mein Quicksave lade, dann lädt er bis Synchonisieren. Dann fliege ich auf den Desktop und es kommt "A crash has been detected by BugTrap". Was kann ich machen?

Danke schonmal für eure hilfe.
Mfg KnightRider174


----------



## Gast20180705 (10. September 2013)

Da ist das Savegame kaputt und somit die einzige Rettung ein früheres Savegame.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. September 2013)

KnightRider174 schrieb:


> ich habe das selbe Problem. Ich habe das Spiel jetzt bis zum AKW gespielt. Ich habe mir einen *Mod* gedownloadet *damit ich 150 Kilo tragen kann*. ;DDD


 
Damit solche Mods korrekt funktionieren ist es meistens notwendig ein neues Spiel zu starten.
Deshalb IMMER alle Mods die man haben will installieren und DANN ein neues Spiel anfangen.

Du kannst höchstens versuchen die Mod wieder zu entfernen - vielleicht geht dein Savegame dann wied


----------



## KnightRider174 (11. September 2013)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich werde es versuchen.
Das komische ist aber, dass als ich ein paar alte Savegames gelöscht habe, dass es dann gestartet ist. Ich konnte spielen. Aber nach 3-4mal Quicksaven wieder der selbe Fehler. Diese Spiel ist ne Wissenschaft für sich ;DDD. Aber naja ist ja von 2007. Da kann man das verstehen.


----------



## PsyMagician (11. September 2013)

Ich kenne keine Mod bei der man kein neues Spiel anfangen muss. Das ist bei Stalker eigentlich normal.


----------



## nre-holy (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe genau dasselbe Problem wie der TE. Leider funktioniert der Link aus Post #9 nicht mehr. Könnte Ihr mir sagen, wie Ihr das Problem gelöst habt?

Danke vorab!

Gruss
Holy


----------



## nre-holy (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,

sorry für Doppelpost.

Ich konnte das Problem selbstständig lösen mit ein bischen googeln. 

Zur Info: Ich starte das Spiel S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl mit Complete Mod 2009 unter Windows 7 Professional 64bit und habe das Spiel auf Version 1.0005 gepatcht. Beim Starten des Spiels wird der Bildschirm schwarz, anschliessend stürzt es ab und man bekommt den besagten Xray Crash.

Lösung des Problems: Man muss im Spielverzeichnis unter gamedata\config lediglich die localization.ltx löschen bzw. umbenennen. Danach geht es sofort!

Gruss
Holy


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2014)

schön, dass du die lösung hier postest und dich nicht einfach aus dem staub machst. 
ist leider nicht selbstverständlich.


----------

